# Stickers for chassis holes after waxoyling



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all

I've just waxoyled the cavities on my car and am looking for some replacement round stickers to blank the holes in the panel. The original stickers were quite strong and high tack, wondering if anyone can recommend some suitable replacements

Thanks in advance

Carl


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you cant get the stickers use some rubber bungs


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

There are some rubber bunged holes and some that a bung could have been used but had a sticker on

There are some I can't use bungs on though as the interior trim panels sit closely on top of them


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you have a picture of what you had before?


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm away for the weekend at the moment but will stick a picture up from the other car I'm working on when I get back. They're*a sort of black vinyl, round, about 25mm in diameter with quite a high tack adhesive


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Id go for using rubber bungs as and where you can, but for the bits you cant just buy some adhesive vinyl off ebay only cheap should do the job


----------



## mk2gav (Nov 10, 2012)

The holes we cover up on the race cars we use aluminum tin tape and make our own shapes etc,


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I've got hold of some blanking grommets from an electrical wholesalers which do the job well.

Incidentally, I assume by 'Waxoyling', you're using the term in the same way as people with Dysons still 'do the Hoovering' and in fact you've been liberally squirting Bilt Hamber's Dynax S50 around the car?


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

mk2gav said:


> The holes we cover up on the race cars we use aluminum tin tape and make our own shapes etc,


I've got some here for Dynamatting, might just use some of that thanks :thumb:



Joe the Plumber said:


> I've got hold of some blanking grommets from an electrical wholesalers which do the job well.
> 
> Incidentally, I assume by 'Waxoyling', you're using the term in the same way as people with Dysons still 'do the Hoovering' and in fact you've been liberally squirting Bilt Hamber's Dynax S50 around the car?


The grommets are no good for me as the bits I'm struggling with are under trim with no room for the grommets and I did actually use Waxoyl, didn't know the Bilt Hamber stuff existed so thanks for the heads up, will be trying that out on my project car :thumb:


----------



## mk2gav (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah the tape works pretty well on the race cars so road cars won't be a problem


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a BH convert, and once you've tried it, I'm certain you will be too. Waxoyl was the stuff to use in its day, but the BH stuff is in an entirely different league.


----------

